# Windows Vista Chess Cheating



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

What kind of trick is Vista Chess pulling here? This is the computer cheating and not a valid chess move correct? :thud::sad:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

Its from microsoft, what did you expect?


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Vista must have thought that pawn violated DRM somehow. :rofl:

That is rich!:joke:


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

This pawn is violation of DRM rder: 

:rofl:

Good one!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

The move is legitimate, en passant.
sneaky!


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

finny said:


> The move is legitimate, en passant.
> sneaky!


:unbelievable: Welcome to the Shack. :wave:


----------



## Jaminschipper (Feb 1, 2009)

I dont get it because I dont know anything about chess v.v lol


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Lots of people with only a vague understanding of chess are not familiar with the move but it is a legal move. You just have to have a large group of lawyers or geeks at your disposal to know about it. (I admit to being one of the latter, not the former) Of course, Microsoft has more than its share of both.


----------



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

I am not good a chess but learned en passant at a young age. It seems like whenever I play anyone and use it I end up having to validate it as a real move. Not many people know it.


----------



## speedklz (Jan 14, 2009)

I have used it myself also.. it is legit...Learned it from playing chess with chess master played on an old Comodore 64.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

I still don't get why I can't make a pawn a king when it gets to other side of the board.


----------



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

that is a blood line issue.


----------

